# SCCY CPX-3



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Has anyone been able to find the new SCCY CPX-3 available for purchase?

This handgun is almost turning into a myth. No new information from the company available, other than they stated last year it would be available for purchase by this summer. Winter has come, and I'm still waiting.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Gun broker has plenty of them and I’m guessing a lot of other places also have them also. It’s probably not a gun many local small
gun shops would carry unless you order one from them. I think it would sit on a shelf for a while before being purchased. If it was a Glock or S&W, I am sure most places would have one.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Vances just had a sale with the SCCY. I am not sure which one


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

The SCCY CPX-2 are available, but I am looking for the new compact .380 model, the CPX-3. I called Vances and they do not have them in stock and are unsure when. Gun Broker does not have them either.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I see that Gun Broker does not have the 3 i was mistaken. Gun.deals.com did have some dealers listed for what i believe is the 3.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There are plenty of other 380's with the same quality as the SCCY.. Why in particular does this manufacture have your attention? Curious is all... Nothing wrong with a SCCY..


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

It's a gun that I have been interested in for awhile. I have a Glock 42 and love it, but a 10+1 .380 pocket has my attention for the time being. It's unique in capacity and seems to have a solid price to performance ratio.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Do any of you guys currently own a SCCY pistol? I have been tempted to pick one up, but I don't know much about them. The reviews seem to be mostly favorable. I have seen them as low as $169.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

SCCY-1 were supposedly junk. The SCCY-2's have had great reviews. inexpensive. Long as they go bang when they are suppose too.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

CPX-1 and 2 are identical except for CPX-2 does not have a thumb safety. 
I've shot dozens of both models and found them to be very reliable. My only complaint would be the trigger. Its loooong and to say its not smooth would be an understatement. Being intended as a pocket 9mm thats not a deal breaker and at the price point they are sold at they are hard to beat. 
Ive seen CPX-2's for as low as 159 bucks..At that price nothing is really close..
Havent seen a CPX3 though..


----------

